# Pictures of Bell



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

:wavey: Hi.We are new members of the forum and we'd like to introduce ourselves.Bell's my boy-he's year and two months old.He hasn't got a pedigree,but i couldn't care less,as long as he's healthy.







-one month old,before he came home.







-Belly,a little over two months old.







-4 months old.







-9 months.







-11 months.







-a month ago. 
That's it from us,hope we're not annoying.We keep our fingers crossed :crossfing that you like us and become our friends!
Greetings from Bulgaria-Marina and Bell.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! What a gorgeous boy you got there!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome Marina and Bell!
Bell is a beautiful boy!
Please share your Bell stories with us!
Enjoy the forum!
Karen


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome Marina and Bell! Bell is a very gorgeous fella. Please keep posting pics, we love to see them!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a handsome boy. Welcome to the forum Marina.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow,thanks for the wonderful words,friends!I am glad to be part of your forum.All i can say is,that the boy you see in the pictures is my dream come true!I had been dreaming for a golden retriever for so long before i got him!Sadly,my dream came true after the passing of my previous dogs-Lora(beautiful east eurapean shepard,at age 13,and a fisty terier mix-Michael,aged 15.At first i couldn't believe i had him,i was mad with joy!And he has been wonderful!Today he got his yearly vaccine,and he gave the vet a kiss when she was done! That's golden retriever for you!I will be glad to share your moments with your dogs as well! 
Thanks again for the welcome,the lad gives you kisses!:wavey:


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome!! Bell is handsome!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

What a handsome boy!! He looks like a real sweetheart! Welcome!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to you and Bell!! Wonderful that you have joined us here on the forum! The pictures are wonderful...he is such a beautiful boy, and looks so sweet too!:smooch:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome to you and Bell. He's a handsome boy.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you again for the kind words!Bell really is very good-natured and sweet.Which is to be expected,he's a golden retriever after all. And maybe that's why his best loved game is to retrieve things to us-toys,the paper,even forbidden shoes...:uhoh: He's so proud when he does it...with the little bounce in his step...: Anyway we flooded the forum the very first day. We're impertinent.:doh:
That's from us.Have a nice day with your four-legged friends everybody!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to you and Bell. Bell is a beautiful pup. Please make yourself at home here on GRF.


----------



## Heinze (Jan 5, 2010)

He doesn't have a pedigree, but i have to tell, your dog is way better than a lots of Goldens who has champions parents and a nice pedigre...
Congratulations man ^^


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow!First thanks to Oaklys dad for the welcome.And Heinze,thanks for the strong and very pleasing words!I'm really trying to raise him properly,and it's so good to hear such words!
By the way i'm a girl.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Welcome! I hope to see and hear more about Bell soon. He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Great pictures of Bell, he is one handsome pup!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing more pictures of the handsome Bell, and hearing stories of his antics.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome Marina n Bell 
Such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the both of you,
Bell is just gorgeous. It doesnt matter about his pedigree, two of mine are rescues and I dont know anything about their pedigree and I love them just as much as if they were champions. 
Glad you have joined us.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome Bell & Marina from Janine, Chester and Murphy. What a good looking dog, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

You will enjoy this forum, Bell is just beautiful, Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Janine,Chester and Murphy,and ,of course,thanks Bob Dylan! Since we were so warmly welcomed here i will post some more pictures of my boy.From baby till now-a young man(although i'm pretty sure Bell thinks he's still a baby  A 22.8 inches tall and 66 pound baby!:
Two baby pictures
















Two teenage pictures
















And two-already becoming a young male(time does fly!)
















Greetings from Bulgaria and us!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Two more pictures from Christmas day,and i stop for now,i promise!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

hello and welcome

looks like you are going to fit right in with that last photo - we all like photos with reindeer ears or bunny ears around easter.


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome , your boy is very beautiful ,and Ilove his name


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't stop posting photos. Bell is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone!As soon as i make new photos of the lad i will post them.You are all very kind! It's very chilly here today-(-15 degrees Celsius or 5 in Fahrenheit)but dogs don't mind,as you know.Bell loves playing in the snow.But then comes inside in his warm bed.He's still a youngster and very playful.Here's a picture of him about 6 month ago.








Otherwise i am looking forward to the warmer months,hoping that we will be able to go to the mountains and to the seaside in the summer.Anywhere in our beautiful country,or why no abroad?! Greetings-Marina and Belly-Belly.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome Marina and Bell!  Bell is very handsome and I love the adorable puppy pictures.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Welcome to the group! No matter where in the world Goldens bring joy to our hearts. Don't worry about a pedigree. My two come from the same father and the mothers are sisters. None of this matter when they are snuggling. It's the behavior and love that means the most. And, yes, love the antler picture. My Sully was not a happy girl when I put the antlers on her, but Scotty was okay with his santa hat.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Bell is beautiful, he looks very happy and well loved. I enjoyed all of your photos!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Goldenmomma,Bell was not a happy boy when i put him the antlers either.So i don't think i will be making more pictures like this,unless he doesn't mind.About the pedigree...his mom and dad have pedigrees,but they weren't bred according to the club rules,that's why he and his brothers and sisters don't have it,but like i said-i couldn't care less.His health is the only thing that matters.
Micki's Mum, Abbydabbydo,thanks for the kind words.	 Justmejanis,thanks,he IS a very,very loved boy!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi!There's news about us!Bell has started working as timber- retrieving dog.  No kidding!Every time he sees a really big stick he just has to get it!He just wouldn't have it any another way!







Bell at work!







No time!You'll only see the back of me!







Time for a little rest.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

And the picture i like best.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Last picture of the stickomaniac,i promise!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi and welcome, you have one very handsome boy there.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Ha ha ha... love the stick pictures. He's a good looking fella. Glad you joined the forum! Welcome!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

New word: STICKOMANIA - love it! Welcome both of you!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

goldensmum,Ambesi,Fidele,thank you for your kind posts.Fidele,thanks for noticing my new word.Although English is not my native language,i simply adore it.I believe i was taught well,and that i am fluent enough to toy with it a little.Nevertheless,if i make some mistakes,please just remeber-it's only my second language,and i'm excused. 
Today i made some more pictures of my golden boy,but i will leave them for some other day,because we're getting annoying.
Greetings-the stickomaniac and his desperate owner-me!:curtain:


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Bell said:


> Although English is not my native language,i simply adore it.I believe i was taught well,and that i am fluent enough to toy with it a little.Nevertheless,if i make some mistakes,please just remeber-it's only my second language,and i'm excused.


In my humble opinion, your command of the English language is much better than many who claim English as their first language. Toy away! (my Cedar is a stickomaniac too!)


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Fidele,thank for the compliment on my English skills!And to the others for the kind words.Here are some more pictures of Bellissimo. 































-at work again!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh,i forgot i had a question.My boy eats Royal Canin golden retriever 29(junior) for puppies between 2 and 15 months.He likes it and it seems to do right for him.But i think it's about time we started adult food...He'll be 15 months on the 12 of February.So that's what i wanted to ask.Should we get straight to adult food,or mix it with puppy food..?


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

One more picture.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Here are some night pictures of my lad.
























Greetings from Bulgaria!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

He is very handsome and I love the shots with the stick... they just love sticks!!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

About the sticks..well, i should have seen it coming!When he was a 4 month old puppy,less than one year ago,he used to watch the young males(goldens of course,we're golden-crazy in Bulgaria now) carry big sticks in the park.And i thought i saw an evil gleam in his eyes!As if he was saying:Watch closely,because you're going to see me like this ''once in a while''when i grow bigger.And,oh boy,he really is stick-mad!But when it comes to chewing them,his pet(me) draws a line.For his safety.


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

Gorgeous picture!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Some more night pictures.
































I also have a complaint to make!He chased his first cat and the poor thing climbed so high into a tree!Thank goodness it got down,because we had heavy snowfall last night! I thought he would't chase cats,because we have one and he adores her.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Bell said:


> Oh,i forgot i had a question.My boy eats Royal Canin golden retriever 29(junior) for puppies between 2 and 15 months.He likes it and it seems to do right for him.But i think it's about time we started adult food...He'll be 15 months on the 12 of February.So that's what i wanted to ask.Should we get straight to adult food,or mix it with puppy food..?


 
I would change him gradually.. I am not expert, but if you search on here you may find some more info. However I was told by my vet to change over two weeks and every two days add a bit more till it was a full serving of the new food.

BTW Bell is Beautiful


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

MyJaxson.thanks for the advice!I also think to change the food gradually.Today he gets his first 12 kg bag of adult food!He's a big boy! He still has enough of the puppy food,so i can mix them until he gets used to it.
They grow up so fast!:uhoh:


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

He is very handsome!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Well yesterday we got some bad news and a very good news.The bad news was,that we had to take Bell for x-ray.The night before he was in pain up in his back legs.When we touched him he cried VERY loud.He scared us so much!It turned out that he has injured himself,probably while jumping.He's on some pills,but only for 3 days,so i guess that's not too bad.Now we get to the good news-the vet said that our boy is HD free!It's a relief!  By the way,when the vet got a golden with pain in the upper back legs brought to him,he told us it was probably HP right away!So glad he was wrong! They even started conforting us,that he could lead a great life,just will be on some meds,and a little worse in the winter....Well,not this time.
BTW,please,tell me a way,to make a 15 month old dog,still a pup,to take it easy for 10 days(no hard running,no jumping,no horsing around...)He's already disobeying the vet on thatone.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Bell's a lot better now,seems to feel no pain at all.Playful and cheeky.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Marina and Bell! Bell is very handsome young man!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you,olik,for the nice words!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Please,tell me guys,how do you stop a golden that thinks he's a blond canguroo from jumping like crazy?!As a posted he gave us quite a scare-obviously he had injured his back leg a week ago-a rush to the vet,x ray....Turned out it wasn't serious.He's fine now,but today was his first off-leash walk after the injury and he went balistic!Sprinted like crazy,jumped like crazy..and i'm just thinking that can't be good for his joints..Mostly the jumping.He jumps really high...I know he's very young and needs to burn energy,but i'm afraid he'll injure himself again...How do i stop him from jumping?at least for 10 more days?
Greetings-the blond canguroo and staff.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

New picture from this evening.















-and introducing the cat in the box-7 year-old Mara-a crazy cat,that captured our hearts.Found her when she was 2 weeks old-savaged by a dog and almost dead.Has been beloved ever since.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Yet another night picture....


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

We've got so much snow here!So unusual for march.So i,of course,will soon be annoying you with more pictures.
Sorry.I simply have to,because of the snow.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see more picture...you and Bell are not annoying us with pictures we love looking at beautiful goldens.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Here are the pictures i promised.We had guests-a friend of ours with her three year old son.Poor dog..didn't know what hit him....:bowl: Martin was a ball of energy even bigger than Bell.
















Two night pictures.
















And from today's walk.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Bell's so pretty! Love the pictures.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you!We had fun today on our walk.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I tried to put him in stand today....didn't work out perfectly,but....here they are.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi!I was wondering if you guys have some advice for me. You see,i have a cat-6 year old common street cat,but dearly loved.My brother rescued her.He found her.Thought she was dead,but then she looked at him and miawed. He took her to the vet and he said she would survive,if she didn't have internal injuries.Well she was dragging her back legs for two weeks but she did survive! She was 3 or 4 weeks old.Mara(the cat) is very particular about everything.She ran away when she was Bell's age-we found her with broken leg and broken ribs. She survived again.She's as agile and crazy as can be.She only accepts me,my mom and Alexander-my brother.Not even dad is given the honour to pet her.She grew up with two dogs-Mike,my lovely very fisty terrier mix,and my lady-Lora my german shepherd.And,of course,my beautiful boy-Mr.Big Cat.When we got Bell home she was furious.She ran and hissed.Then she ignored him.Then she tolerated him.Next she was on her back paws rubbing in his head. But for a week she has been really mean to the poor lad.She's been attacking him,biting and scratching.Hasn't harm him yet,but i'm worried about his eyes.And he won't tell her off,he's so gentle!Just ''runs for his life'' and is very confused.So anyone with a dog and cat might have a suggestion wht to do.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Bell and i wish you happy Easter.We painted the eggs today and he was very interested!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow what a temptation, EGGS! (pretty ones at that!)
Bell is being a good boy and just looking.
Happy Easter!
Karen


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi!We went to the park today and Bell had a blast!I could only catch him still for 3 pics.Here they are!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

My boy is a birthday boy and a half today!  He turned 18 months and has become an amazing young man! I wish him to be happy and healthy and as good as he is now!Love you Belly!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Took some pictures of Bell today in the park and would like to share them.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Today is the first day that I've seen your posts and pictures of Bell! He is such a handsome young man. He sure loves his sticks!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you very much!He does love his sticks.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello and welcome!:wavey:


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Bell in the park having fun with my cousin.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the first time I've seen Bell postings, and must say he is one handsome and happy boy!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you!We try to make him happy!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I couldn't help myself ...I'll post this picture,even though i posted 2 days ago...


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok,hear me out please,for i'm in a great ''what to do''situation.Yesterday a regulation was made by the Sofia(the town i live in,capitol of Bulgaria) city hall.I don't know if it's an EU thing or something.That all dogs over 22 pounds should be walked on a leash and with a muzzle.Now i don't mind the leash i'm always careful with our leash-off sights,but the muzzle??!!My dog has phobia of that thing.We had an issue,when he was young-he used to eat stuff of the ground.Our vet suggested that we use a muzzle on our walks for a while,for his safety.We bought one of those black ones,tried it on,and the poor little thing was beyond horrified.Didn't even want to move.We removed it right away.We trained him not to eat anything on the ground,by offering him something else-a treat.I thought we would never have to use it,as he is extremely people friendly,and highly tolerant to other dogs.But now with this regulation...We tried it on again(a bigger one)but it's just the same.He freezes,cries,and looks terribly pathetic.....I'm thinking of bringing the muzzle on walks,so i can show people we have one,and we'll use it if we need to,because i don't think he's going to get used to it..And frankly i don't see the point.He's not aggressive at all. Why should he suffer?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I would post this in a separate thread so that more people see it, but that really seems like a silly regulation to me. I feel so sorry for your Bell and all of the other dogs that are being punished for simply being too big.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry you and Bell need to do this!
From my experience it's the "ANKLE BITERS" (small dogs) that are the most problem.
I hope you can get the rule overturned.
But in the mean time, you may want to try what I did with Sierra for wearing a head collar(she's a puller)...
We made a game out of it..
I hold the nose loop up and have a treat, she would put her nose near the head collar and get a treat (and tons of praise) about 4 or 5 times that day.
Next day she had to reach through the nose piece to get the treat and praise
Next day she had to let it sit on her nose and get a treat and praise
Next day she had to let snap the buckle and remove right away and get a treat and praise.
Next day she had to let me put it on and she had to sit with it on for 1 minute and get treat and praise.
By the end of the week she would wear it, but we still would walk her with her harness.
After another day we used it for part of her walk, and after that, she stands waiting to put it on because she knows it's part of the walk route!
Hopefully we can do the same now working towards just the flat collar again for our walks.

I would have had a "bucking bronco" on my hands if I would have tried to use the head collar immediately as she would have been scared.
I hope you can turn the muzzle into a game with Bell.
just a thought.
Karen


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

We took a walk near Sofia today.Found a great spot-a river with a little waterfall.The special thig was,that Bell took his first swim today!!!Pictures are not great,because my camera broke and they were taken with my phone.
Checking out the spot.








A minute later...








waiting for...a stick,of course.








sun lit...








looking at something interesting..








This!!








That's it.He's bringing us his leash ever since we got heme,i guess he liked it.So did we.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Bell is beautiful!! You will like this Forum. Great people with lots of knowledge and funny stories!! Welcome!!!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

animallover said:


> Bell is beautiful!! You will like this Forum. Great people with lots of knowledge and funny stories!! Welcome!!!


Thank you,very much!I really do like the forum and the people here.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Water dogs, gotta love them!
Karen


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Karen2 said:


> Water dogs, gotta love them!
> Karen


Yeah,you do..but they tend to make it sooo easy for you to adore them...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bell*

Bell

Your dogs, pictures and the scenery are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

My boy turned two last week,and i wanted to post two pictures of him.








This one is shortly after we got him.








And this one is from today.
Hope you like them,have a nice day!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome! Bell is absolutely adorable. A real head turner. And he seems so sweet.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you,Kelly.We were very flattered by the ''head turner'' words.  And,yes,he does have sweet personality,as most goldens do.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful, thanks for sharing his growing up in pictures! I would love to see more.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Bell is very handsome. Welcome to the forum I LOVE it here


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Today my boy did'n have a nice day.His yearly vaccines were due,ergo-a trip to the vet and one very scared boy,not wanting to go in.Once we got his weight(73 lbs),started to shake and laid on the floor.I felt so sorry for him...He used to love going there,just for the extra attention.Now he realises it's for a shot and hates it.Now he's cuddled on the soffa,being spoiled.  
He has fun days,though.In the begging of december he won a doggybag with treats and other cool stuff from our pet store.He was very,very happy.  Here are pictures of him with his prise:
On his way to claim his prise








Where did you say the photographers were?








Тa-daaa-a smiling dog


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Some pictures i took today.Sorry,if i'm posting too much.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Bell is a handsome boy and looks very well loved. Pedigree or not....who cares! He's exactly the same weight as my Jax!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks,Jax's mom,for the very kind words.The ''little''devil is indeed a loved boy. As for the pedigree...it's important for me,just because it's important for the health-otherwise.. not so much.Just want him to be as healthy as can be.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Two more from us.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Belski says hi!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome!:wavey:
We ALL love our goldens here and love pics!!! You can't possibly post too much! 
He is very sweet.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

puddinhd58,Thank you.


----------

